# First time EVER



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

In the 9 years I've had kids born here...I have never had a kid with a milk goiter! If anyone has seen my post in Caprine Special care about the bloody milk from Binkey....it's her 8 week old wether that has the goiter!
He must be getting some very good stuff from her if he's developed this. And in turn...she's doing much better now, and I suspect that he has been very rough with her too, his sister is growing well but I see her with her face in the hay rack more than him so no wonder the little piggy has this :wink: 

Anyhow...just wanted to share, after the last week of dealing with Bink's milk issue and the worry over that, this little guy is proving that at least she's healthy enough to provide good milk :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great to hear.... :hi5: :thumb: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All 3 of her "milk outs" from 4:30 this morning til 8 tonite showed nothing but 2 -3 pinpoint flecks of red, no clots AND the milk is white. As soon as I stalled her tonight, her boy was under her, her girl was in the hay rack. At 8 weeks old the boy weighs 18 lbs and his sister is 14lbs...she has a smaller build than him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5: :leap:


----------

